
Web standards secret sauce - mcav
http://www.zeldman.com/2009/07/12/web-standards-secret-sauce-webkit-in-iphone/
======
HoneyAndSilicon
Intriguing observations about the potential for mobile Safari to provide a
"Mobile 2.0" phase with new expectations about internet experience.

The post starts off with what seems to me like a strange analysis:

"...but Firefox and Opera were and are non-mainstream tastes. Most people use
Windows without thinking much about it..."

I guess I perceived that FF & ( were non-mainstream _choices_ ...because 90%+
of PC were sold with only IE installed. :/

